# dangerous Dachshunds



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

According to the Daily Mail



> Dachshunds, nicknamed sausage dogs, topped the list for aggression, with one in five having bitten or tried to bite a stranger.
> 
> A similar proportion had attacked other dogs and one in 12 had tried to take a chunk out of its owner.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Define "chunk."

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Define "sausage dog."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I find people get a little too familiar with Dachshunds... because they are a smaller dog with unique features, they don't give them the same consideration as other dogs--that it's okay to just reach out and pet them with little regard for the dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

With 8 dachshunds in our home (currently), and having raised two litters of dachshunds, I can believe this conclusion. Any dog that was bred to dig out badgers (FYI, the word "dachshund" means "badger dog" in German) has got to have some aggressive behaviors inbred. European doxies are the most aggressive, and also bigger. North American dachshunds are bred mainly as showdog and as pets. We only had one doxie, from our first litter, who showed the classic aggressive behavior that you want in a hunting doxie. Even as a pup, she had the hunting/killing instinct. You could see it in her face. She is sweet to use, but anyone coming in to our home needs an escort ................. or else they have to watch their own ankles.

Here she is on her first real "hunt".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, next to the Pit Bull and the "jaws of life" contraption to get people out of car wrecks, the average dachshund has a jaw strength that is amazing. When angered, they can take a chomp out of a park bench the way you and I can take a bite out of a piece of rye bread. The average muzzle is of no value for them, since they can break it with the strength of their mouth going to the open position. Once it closes, the badger, robber, et al, is caught for good.

Here is a picture of that same pup soon after she was born. The picture was blurry because she made a lunge for my camera and I had to pull back or lose my lens .......... hand .............. life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, in North America they are called "weiner dogs". In Spain, they got the name of "Los paquitos diablos" -- the little devils.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What is scary is when the mother of a new born litter brings to the "doxie den" a live animal for the pups to hunt and kill and learn to be vicious. This pic has been going around the internet for some time, and it is NOT one of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manny, I agree with your point. I worry able children pushing down on their backs ................ and our doxies taking the child's arm off. When our pups were very young, we had the neighborhood children in to play with them, so that they could learn how to handle doxies, and so that the doxies could get used to these children. Some of our dogs still get excited when they see certain of these children. Happy memories last a lifetime. Paix, mon ami.

How is your doxie, Jack?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jack is doing quite well. He's loving his new human brother Caleb (6 months old, now). He loves laying next to him on his mother's lap while he feeds. If Caleb fusses he'll check in on him.

Xander (now a rambunctious three year old) loves playing with Jack and they chase each other around the house. He's relatively even tempered when Xander gets a little too rough. It's rare he'll bite--and when he does it's more a mouthing action than anything. He's never applied any force or left any marks. We're trying to train Xander to be gentle with Jack, which he's good... but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree about the small size making them inviting to children. At one time we had 2 foundling mutts. The small one had been abused by kids before he found our doorstep and could not be trusted around kids for several years. The large one was big, black and was as gentle as any dog I have ever seen.

You guessed it kids shunned the big gal and zoomed right in on the little guy. 

BTW I am sure the anti doxie nazis are spitting bullets this AM. Poor ehMax!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That's what I like about doxies. They mouth a bite but do not deliver the bite. Sometimes they will yawn in front of you to let you see their teeth. Sounds like you have a grand situation in you home. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan, re the "anti doxie nazis", let them come. "Death before Dishonor" is the creed of the dachshund. Luckily, there is a doxie oasis over in The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The aftermath of a successful hunt. Doxies like to hunt in a pack, just like wolves.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Listening to Gordon Lightfoot's latest hit "Hot Dog in July", which is about rescue doxies who search for survivors in buildings that have burned. Great song.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"BTW I am sure the anti doxie nazis are spitting bullets this AM." eMacMan, they are downstairs right now in the Cafe Chez Marc. Maybe we should all start singing .......................... 

YouTube - Casablanca - French National Anthem


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go, doxie lovers of ehMacLand.
The day of Glory has arrived.
Against us stand tyranny.

To arms, Citizens.
Form your battalions.
Marchons, marchons!
Qu'un sang impur
Abreuve nos sillons!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vive l'ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Should Helm's Deep fall, our last stand shall be at Harbour Deep 
HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They shall not pass. "Death before Dishonor". "Don't bite until you see the whites of their ankles".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is a doxie in Nova Scotia that is getting ready for his "doxie attitude" test.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a doxie in Nova Scotia that is getting ready for his "doxie attitude" test.


Must be the picture but I failed to see the doxie's blue nose but the attitude would be correct though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good point, BigDL. There is a dog selected for his killer instinct. Others are selected by virtue of their intelligence, others by their cuteness.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

A lady down the street from us has a rescued miniature dachshund. Sophie loves to play with my dog (a german shephard/husky mix, we think) and is a very affectionate creature. She'll still try to protect her "mom" or anyone she feels she should, including me and my dog, but is gracious enough to allow us to help her!

I do like doxies. They are a small dog, but have a large dog attitude, and actually behave like, well, dogs!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I do like doxies. They are a small dog, but have a large dog attitude, and actually behave like, well, dogs!?" Chris, this is exactly the point we tell people wanting to buy one of our pups. If they want a show dog, they can see the line going back 7 generations. If they want a pet, we tell them what to expect if the doxie is the only dog in the house (e.g., you shall never go to the bathroom alone ever again), or in a house with other dogs/cats/etc (e.g., the doxie will rule the roost).


----------

